# overnighter Nov 15-16, Freeport



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Room for 1 on ~24 hr overnight trip. Send me a PM with phone # if available and I'll call to discuss. Need your own gear.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking forward to your results. 
I? would be going if I? wasn?t stuck at work right now. 
Lee B


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew full


----------

